# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Φθινοπωρινό Banner 2013

## Efthimis98

*Πάει το καλοκαιράκι....     τα κεφάλια μέσα και ένας ακόμη δύσκολος χρόνος αρχίζει για όλους μας. Τέρμα η 

πολύ διασκέδαση, η "τεμπελιά"* *και η ξεκούραση, αν όχι για όλους, για τους περισσότερους! 

Ας καλωσορίσουμε λοιπόν ταΦθινόπωρο, με τις βροχές και τις βροντές. Ας έχουμε μία δημιουργική χρόνια γεμάτη μόνο με ευτυχία και επιτυχίες, επαγγελματικές και μη!!!

Έτσι, το forum είπε να προσαρμοστεί στις καλλιτεχνικές ανάγκες της εποχής και να αλλάξει μορφή. Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Γιούρκα για την πολύ πολύτιμη βοήθεια του, καθώς και για τις αξιόλογες συμβουλές του!* 
*
Θα ήθελα πολύ το θέμα να το άνοιγε ο ίδιος αλλά δυστυχώς από ότι φαίνεται δεν μπορεί, μιας και ανταποκρίθηκε στο κάλεσμα της πατρίδας!!! Με το καλό να τελειώσεις την θητεία σου και να σε έχουμε πάλι κοντά μας...!!! 

**Καλό Χειμώνα σε Όλους μας!
*







**Σε όσους δεν εμφανίζεται, θα μπορούσατε να πατήσετε ctrl/command + F5 !
*

----------


## ARMANDO

> **Σε όσους δεν εμφανίζεται, θα μπορούσατε να πατήσετε ctrl/command + F5 !
> *


Στο ipad ή γενικά στα tablets ή κινητό πως το κάνουμε να εμφανίζεται καμία ιδέα???

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Στο κινητό εγώ το είχα εμφανίσει πατώντας ανανέωση... όχι όμως αυτό δίπλα από το andress link, αλλά το κουμπάκι που μοιάζει με τρεις γραμμούλες...!  :Happy: 
Για τα άλλα πραγματικά δεν έχω ιδέα...

----------


## Peri27

για αλλη μια φορα υπεροχο ειναι !! Μραβο και σε σενα Ευθυμη και στον Γιουρκα!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## teo24

Mπραβο και παλι μπραβο,στα ειπα κι αλλου Ευθυμη...αλλα και στο φανταρακι μας...

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστουμε και τους δυο σας !

.... ο φιλος μας ορκιστηκε σημερα το πρωι και το βραδυ φευγει Σ.Κ   για την πατριδα του !

----------


## NIKOSP

Ενα μεγαλο Μπραβο στα παιδια!!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο Ευθύμη!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Για άλλη μια φορά υπέροχο το αποτέλεσμα παιδια.... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Μπράβο Ευθύμη!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιούρκα...  :winky:  για όλα...!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρομαστε εως τις 22 του Δεκεμβρη που θα ειναι το χειμερινο ηλιοστασιο μετα θα βαλουμε και χιονια.

----------


## Steliosan

Η κολοκυθα που κολλαει ομως;

----------


## stephan

> Η κολοκυθα που κολλαει ομως;


This is halloween  :: 


 :Happy0064:  :rollhappy:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Η κολοκυθα που κολλαει ομως;


Στα βλαττοειδη!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

> This is halloween


Yπερμεγιστος Τιμ Μπαρτον....

----------


## Steliosan

> Yπερμεγιστος Τιμ Μπαρτον....


Συμφωνω.

----------

